# Christmas Eve Pics ~ 2005



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

http://www.rims.net/2005Dec24

Terry


----------



## pdpbison (Mar 15, 2005)

Hi Terry, 

Wow..!

All so pretty...

That little speckeled Chicken is mighty cute...!

I ordered three BIG sacks of Pigeon Feed with lots of Nice dried Peas in it for the little feral and mid-feral and elsewise Beaks here...to be dlivered Monday sometime...

Merry Christmas to all your little Beaks ( and Bills ) and to you..!


Phil
Las Vegas


----------



## LondonPigeon (May 10, 2005)

those birds are very cute


----------



## Reti (Jul 20, 2003)

I don't know which one I like best, cause they are all so beautiful and cute and sweet.
Wish I had more room to take in all the needy ones.

Reti


----------



## dnrslucky1 (Oct 13, 2005)

Hi Terry!

I still think that little yellow duckling is just the cutest thing! Thanks for the pics!

Denise


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Hi Terry,

I love all of them, they are so sweet and innocent looking!  The duckling and duck are so cute! I love that chicken, is that a barred Rock? They get really big and make terrific pets.

Love the pigeons,,,why...but of course..


----------



## Victor (Dec 18, 2004)

Hello Terry,

I just got around to looking at your wonderful Christmas Eve pictures. You have some adorable "a little bit of everything" there! They are some beauties. My 4 year old granson liked Darth and Stinky the best...probably because they resemble our Tooter a bit, and he is into Darth Vader.He got one of those talking helmets for Christmas.


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Thanks everyone! Yes, the little chicken is a Barred Plymouth Rock. She is being adopted by my friends, Mike and Sue, in Norco. I'll miss her when she has gone to her new home.

Darth Vader is really something .. I was quite surprised that he and Stinky paired up. She is an older woman and should know better!

Terry


----------



## Victor (Dec 18, 2004)

TAWhatley said:


> Darth Vader is really something .. I was quite surprised that he and Stinky paired up. She is an older woman and should know better!
> 
> Terry


Well, he must be something being attracted to an older wiser one, and apparently being the "older" one, she *DOES* know what is best! 

Nice new avatar of Darth Vader and stinky.


----------

